# Diodonopsis erinacea 'Galaga' CCE/AOS



## Chicago Chad (Nov 4, 2013)

So I just wanted to thank everyone who supports my orchid cultivation and collection. This weekend I entered 9 plants for judging and I setup a tank for a display. 

I took 5 ribbons and 3 best in class. One for the tank and 2 for my erinacea. My erinacea was awarded 91 pts for a CCE. This being my first award, I am quite pleased.

My tank was given a special recognition award as an educational display.

I really appreciate all the vendors on this site that have sold me plants and the others that trade with me. It wouldn't have happened otherwise.

I'll post some pics when I have them.


----------



## Ray (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats, Chad!


Ray Barkalow (via Tapatalk)


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2013)

That's really awesome Chad.:clap::clap:


I've never recieved a cultural award. That is very cool.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 4, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats, Chad! A cultural award is indeed special!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 4, 2013)

91pts - you legend!!!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 5, 2013)

It was perhaps premature to post without some pics. Here are my own pics that I took after the show. I lost a few flowers in transit. I think it was counted with 27 blooms and 14 buds. I will hopefully have the AOS photos sometime soon.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 5, 2013)

So what's your culture for this?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 5, 2013)

I grow it cooler than other people. 52-82F. Potted in Sphagnum with grow stone for drainage. This year it was fertilized with K lite at 1/4 tsp almost every watering. Grown under T5 bulbs in one of my terrariums.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice job, Chad! To get a CCE/AOS as a first award is indeed an incredible achievement. :clap:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Tom. Coming from you that means a great deal. Aside from being a great grower, I have always felt like you have very high standards and a great eye for plants.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 6, 2013)

Excellent plant!! Congrats on the award!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a cute little alien! Love it...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 6, 2013)

Supposedly, another common name is the "hedgehog" orchid/masdevalia. I got one from J&L at the fall NCOS show. Interesting they have this as a masd and not diodonopsis:

http://www.jlorchids.com/catalog/pleuros_masd.html

(and thanks for the culture advice!)


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 6, 2013)

Many people have not made the taxonomy or labeling switch yet with Masdies and Pleuros. It is fairly recent.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 7, 2013)

How do you get your temps that low?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 7, 2013)

I keep this terrarium in a barely heated room in the winter. In the summer the low temps are about 64F. I also use a fogger with cooled water to help the temps throughout the year.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2013)

91 Points! Spectacular. Is Lynn O'Shaunessey [sic] in your judging area?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 7, 2013)

Eric- I am not sure. In SLC, we have a very few # of judges. Denver has a few more. She may be over there. I know faces better than names, because I haven't been here very long.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 7, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> I keep this terrarium in a barely heated room in the winter. In the summer the low temps are about 64F. I also use a fogger with cooled water to help the temps throughout the year.



I forgot to congratulate you! Great growing, and interesting growing techniques! A CCE is an astonishing accomplishment. One most growers never achieve. Congats!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2013)

Very very nice! I had been told that my educational display was worthy of an educational award, but when I had it registered at shows they never gave it one. I encouraged a nearby orchid club president to enter an educational display in our show last month and his display received an AOS award (I had given up officially entering mine for judging but always display it for those visiting the show and nature center). His definitely was worthy of an award. He had pleuros growing in glass globes; they were excellent and was a big reason he received an award


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 11, 2013)

WTG!!! SO WELL DESERVED!!!
I love that cute little guy! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> Eric- I am not sure. In SLC, we have a very few # of judges. Denver has a few more. She may be over there. I know faces better than names, because I haven't been here very long.


Lynn is in the Ann Arbor, MI, judging area. It's called the Great Lakes Judging Center..


----------



## Utonium (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a beautiful well grown plant Chad! Well deserving of the AOS award!

This is Bruce by the way.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know if I'll get used to the new genus, but amazing. Flowers look pretty big compared to mine, too. 

Great job!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Bruce. Please introduce yourself in the Greetings and Salutations section.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations !!!! Jean


----------



## eaborne (Nov 18, 2013)

Stunning plant and achievement!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. Here is the official photo.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 25, 2013)

Stunning!!!! Congrats for the award!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 25, 2013)

Wicked!!! Congrats 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 25, 2013)

Since the show, the plant put up a spontaneous pod. If someone would like it I am happy to mail it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 26, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> Since the show, the plant put up a spontaneous pod. If someone would like it I am happy to mail it.



Can you post a pic of the pod?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 26, 2013)

I can tmrw.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 27, 2013)

Linus- as requested:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, seed pod. I thought this was like a keiki.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 27, 2013)

If you are looking for a division I will keep you in mind down the road.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 27, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> If you are looking for a division I will keep you in mind down the road.



Thanks for the offer. If I don't kill the one I have, then I definitely would be interested in one in the future.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 27, 2013)

You'll be fine. I found that the plant should stay heavily shaded and the fertilizer amounts very low. I push my plant and have yellowing leaf tips as a result.


----------

